# openvpn start tap0 on /etc/rc.conf



## mamalos (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey everybody,

I have setup an openvpn tunnel to bridge two network segments. Everything has worked like a charm. My only problem is that I don't know how to to create the tap interface on boot time, using /etc/rc.conf (I know how to do it using/etc/rc.local and this will be my last resort). I placed a line on /etc/rc.conf saying:


```
ifconfig_tap0="0.0.0.0 promisc up"
```

with no luck. Ah, not to forget that I have included


```
if_tap_load="YES"
```

in /boot/loader.conf.

Thank you all for your help in advance.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2011)

Read the openvpn rc script in /usr/local/etc/rc.d/.


----------

